# Über Button Internetseite aufrufen...



## scarface1984 (20. Januar 2005)

Also leute ich bins nochmal...
 Ich versuchs jetzt langsam anzugehen...

 Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen, wie ich als erstes über einen Button eine Internetseite aufrufe ?...
 Wurde hier shconmal bestimmt gefragt, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden... ?
 Über schnelle antwort wäre ich euch dankbar


----------



## gabrielgsell (20. Januar 2005)

z.B. so:

```
Shell ("C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE www.google.com")
```


----------



## scarface1984 (20. Januar 2005)

danke !

 Ich wollte dann noch wissen, wie es dann ist, wenn ich mich da anmelden muss auf der jeweiligen Seite, wie kriege ich das hin ?

 Danke !


----------



## Shakie (20. Januar 2005)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die ShellExecute-Api zu verwenden. Denn wenn jemand ein deutsches Betriebssystem hat ist die IEXPLORE.EXE nicht in "Program Files" sondern in "Programme". 
Außerdem möchte nicht jeder unbedingt den InternetExplorer verwenden sondern z.B. Mozilla oder ein ähnliches Programm.

Die ShellExecute-Api kümmert sich selbstständig um dieses Problem und ruft die entsprechende Internetseite mit dem passenden Programm auf. Hier ein Tutorial.


----------



## scarface1984 (20. Januar 2005)

okay danke, aber das habe ich hingeckriegt, schlimmer ist auf dieser seite muss man sich anmelden und so wäre es gut wenn man dort sofort angemeldet wäre, versteht man das ?

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...


----------

